# State troops unit size?



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

i am starting a Empire army, and was wonder how many state troops should i take in a unit. and which state troops are the best right now, and the best unit for detactments?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Best State Troop Units are currently Halberds, Crossbows, and Spears, in that order.

Handgunners, and Swordsmen should (IMHO) only be used as Detachments, unless your strategy is built on range (in which case, a few units of Handgunners with a Longrifle are more than needed).

Units for Melee, I'd say be around 35-50+ Models in size. They're cheap as chips, and Halberdiers are surprisingly effective, but die in buckets.

Crossbows 20-40, Handgunners, no larger than 10 - that way you can get more Snipers.


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah I just started playing emipire and wondered same thing not too long ago.

This is what I've found while looking into it and from personal experience: Apparently all the state troops are decent now (inc Halberds who used to be crappy apparently). I think you could make a decent infantry block from any of the 3. I personally use blocks of 30 swordsman due to their higher survivability (Parry saves woot!!)

Also though i don't have any yet I would recommend halberds as their detachment due to higher strength -> greater damage. A fair few people also recommend Swordsmen as a detachment because higher survivibilty means you can flank them and remain at 2 rank strength for a decent while ( stopping their rank bonus).

And as for unit size anything over 20 is ok. 30-50 would be recommended size I think. I'm sure their are people out their who use hordes of 50+ spearmen to maximise attacks though my unit of 30 swords does just fine. 1 tip with swordsmen. Ranks of 5 is best becasue you'll be relying on your rank advantage as they have decent survivability but low damage output. 

I hope some of this helps


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

In my army I have 2 horde units 1 of halberdiers 1 of swordsmen both 40 strong and 3 units of 10 handgunners with long rifle and that seems to work for me.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for the info. i think i am going to go with two blocks of halberds of about 40 strong. with hand gunners and swordsmen as detactments. but after a few games i will see if that fits for me.


----------



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm a fan of Swordsmen in blocks of 20+ with Halberdiers (1/2 of number in the Parent unit) and Handgunners (10) as detachments. As mentioned I like the Parry save Swordsmen get plus that they have I4 versus I3 for all other State troops.

If you have the extra character space adding in a level 1 or 2 Battle Wizard with the Lore of beasts may be an idea. Their signature (read: Gimme so you can take it everytime and with multiple Wizards) spell Wyronn's Wildform will certainly help with unit attack and defense.

Also as mentioned Handgunners (that aren't detachments) are best served in blocks of 10 with a Marksman w/ HLR. Those marksmen are a good way to keep enemy spell casters on their toes.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

Hans Richter said:


> I'm a fan of Swordsmen in blocks of 20+ with Halberdiers (1/2 of number in the Parent unit) and Handgunners (10) as detachments. As mentioned I like the Parry save Swordsmen get plus that they have I4 versus I3 for all other State troops.
> 
> If you have the extra character space adding in a level 1 or 2 Battle Wizard with the Lore of beasts may be an idea. Their signature (read: Gimme so you can take it everytime and with multiple Wizards) spell Wyronn's Wildform will certainly help with unit attack and defense.
> 
> Also as mentioned Handgunners (that aren't detachments) are best served in blocks of 10 with a Marksman w/ HLR. Those marksmen are a good way to keep enemy spell casters on their toes.


Thanks for the advise, i might end up usign Swordsmen as my main blocks, but i will have to try out several combo's


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Really the HLR isn't that great. Dont use a single one in my nuln army. Repeater handgun it the way to go. Focus fire, HLR just makes my handgunners an early target for spells or war machines. Since I stopped using them people just seem to ignore my handgunners. Same can be said for engineers. Although I wouldn't recommend giving engineers any upgrades.
For games of less than 2500 my two core are halberdiers and spearman of 30, 2500 or larger I go for horde of 40. Detachments of swordsmen o 15 or 20. I also use shields.


----------

